# Pro Installer in Miami, FL?



## eba0922 (Jan 17, 2010)

If you familiar with a honda prelude (1997 5th gen) then you already know the headache that is involved in fitting 6.5" components in the front doors WHILE keeping the stock lock(stock speaker cover) I was able to get some DLS UP6's mounted on a .5" wide baffle ring about 3 years ago. However, fast forward to today and I believe those mdf baffles have deteriorated, ripped apart, and thus don't keep a tight seal anymore. I would like a pro installer to install in the right way this time so that I never had to worry about this again. Anyone available to help me out?


----------



## eba0922 (Jan 17, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## nick561 (Jun 25, 2009)

we would be happy to accomodate your vehicle. if you would like pm me and i could work out the details with you. i am about 20 miles north of miami in west palm but its a quick drive on i-95 or the turnpike. hope we can help our website is poweraudiofl.com

thanks


----------

